# أول مشاريعي _ يهمني رأيكم



## amr1985eg (29 مارس 2006)

المشروع الاول هو مشروع تصميم شاليه في الساحل الشمالي _مصر​ 



 


 


 

المشروع الثاني : مشروع تصميم مكتبة للاطفال في منطقة حدائق​ 


 


 
ياريت تقولوا رأيكم ...​


----------



## عبير حسن (30 مارس 2006)

مشكور اخى على مشاركتك واستمر فى مسيرتك المعمارية
لكن ارغب ان تهتم بالتفاصيل ومحاولة اظهارها خصوصا فى الواجهات وارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## shrek (30 مارس 2006)

عمل جميل نتمنى لك النجاح


----------



## troy_119 (30 مارس 2006)

استمر فى التقدم و قد تساعك اعمال (( الماكيت )) كثيرا كما تفعل


----------



## محمد ابو محمود (31 مارس 2006)

اتمنى لك التوفيق ....للأمام ان شاء الله


----------



## شريف محمد سعيد (2 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

مشروع طيب ونرجو المزيد منك



وكنت أرجو الحصول على اى معلومات أو صور مراكز تجارية على الطراز الاسلامى


----------



## رامز (2 أبريل 2006)

مشروع الشاليه جميل لكن حاول استخدام الاسقف المائله ستعطى شكل أجمل كما أنها ستساعد فى تقليل درجه الحراره داخل المنزل لأنها ستقلل من سقوط اشاعه الشمس على السقف

و حاول أن يكون السقف مرفرف الى الخارج عشان يرمى ظل و انا ملاحظ انك مهتم بالظل فى عمل التكعيبات (الشمسيات) على المداخل وده شىء جيد جدا"


و على العموم مشروعك جميل و الكتله متناسقه


----------



## المهندسة مي (3 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. اخي عمرو...
بداية جيدة لمهندس معماري .. وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## شريف محمد سعيد (3 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

اريد مراكز تجارية على الطراز الاسلامى 


وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mostafa HeLmy (3 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
.مشاريعك تدل انك مشروع مهندس شاطر .
لي ملحوظة حاول تفادي الزوايا الحادة .


----------



## alaa din (5 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
.مشاريعك تدل انك مشروع مهندس شاطر .
لي ملحوظة حاول تفادي الزوايا الحادة


----------



## لندا محمد (5 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخى ولكن نريد التفاصيل نحن فى انتظارها وعجبنى جدا بساطة المكتبة
السلامعليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## RBF (19 مايو 2006)

تمام يا عموور و لكن حاول الاهنمام بالواجهات أكثر ، انت جامعة الاسكندرية مش كده؟


----------



## monaliza (19 مايو 2006)

_مشاريعك جميلة_ 
بنسبة لمشروع المكتبة تصميمها جيد جدآ 
بس راي في مشروع الشاليه انتا نسيت تعمل للسطح دروة (سور صغير) لحماية الجدران الخارجية من الأمطار


----------



## كانافارو (19 مايو 2006)

بصراحة ياخي
مشروع الشالية لا اري غير انة افتعال لكتلة وبعدها جاء دورك في حل هذة


----------



## كانافارو (19 مايو 2006)

اما مشروع المكتبة الطفل
فاهم شيء يجب مراعاتة انك تصمم لطفل 
فهو يرانا عمالقة امامة ولكي تحسسة بمقياسة يجب ان يكون ارتفاع السقف بمقياس الطفل في المناطق المتوواجد فيها
وبالتالي لا اجيد الحكم في المشروع الا بعد رؤية القطاعات
محمد صلاح


----------



## الشامسي (20 مايو 2006)

المكتبة حلوة كفكرة ... بس الشاليه ما حبيته خصوصاً الزوايا الحادة والمساحات الضائعة .. واللي اعرفة سعر الأراضي ع البحر عالية فلماذا نضيع المساحات


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 مايو 2006)

مشروع جيد ولكن لابد من زيادة الاطلاع والمشاهدة بالكتب والمجلات والمواقع الالكترونية


----------



## nebboo (27 مايو 2006)

نتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## ahmedarc2000 (1 يونيو 2006)

ما شاء الله مجهود رائع اتمنى للك التوفيك
:15:


----------



## ملك الحلوة (2 يوليو 2006)

شكلك كدة يا عمر معايا فى الكلية وكمان فى سنة اولى صح 
على العموم المشاريع كبداية حلوة جدا لكن تاكد انك باذن اللة هتطور بعد كدة


----------



## Ms.A plus (17 أكتوبر 2006)

مشاريعك الأولى مميزة ولكن يجب مراعاة الجانب الوظيفي للمبنى ايضا الى جانب الشكل الجمالي ايضا وهو ما هو ملاحظ لديك (تركيزك على الجانب الجمالي دون الجانب الوظيفي)


----------



## waidy (21 نوفمبر 2006)

بصراحة ... غير مدروس جيدا الزواية الحادة سيئة فى المشروع الأول
اما الكتلة فى المشروع الثانى الخاصة بالمكتبة أحسن كتير


----------



## amiralmohet (21 نوفمبر 2006)

بالنسبه لمشروع المكتبه ممتاز


اما بالنسبه للمشروع التاني فانه الي حد ما تشكر علي المجهود اللي قمت به ولكمه لا يرقي الي انه مشروع متكامل


----------



## مهندس.سلطان (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليك اخي عمرو
في اعتقادى هذا العمل عمل طيب اتمني لك التوفيق
وشكرا


----------



## H.F (22 نوفمبر 2006)

حقيقى جميل جدا بالنسبة لاول مشروع وفقك الله


----------



## shrek (22 نوفمبر 2006)

بداية جيدة لمهندس معماري .. وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## elne3mey (11 يناير 2007)

عليك التطوير من اسلوب اخراجك للمشروع وخاصة فى المشاريع القادمة


----------



## elne3mey (11 يناير 2007)

المشروع حلو بالنسب لاول مشروع


----------



## فنونه (17 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه وتصير مهندس اد الدنيا


----------



## New_Arch (17 مارس 2007)

بصراحة شغلك حلو بس انتبه للتعليقات السابقة واعمل بها بالاضافة الى اني ارى انك لازم تهتم شوية بعملية التلوين لو الموضوع منفعش معاك ممكن تجرب الرصاص


----------



## New_Arch (17 مارس 2007)

اخي عمور ممكن تسمحلي اعرض مشروعي الاول معاك هنا في الموضوع ده


----------



## New_Arch (17 مارس 2007)

رامز قال:


> لكن حاول استخدام الاسقف المائله ستعطى شكل أجمل كما أنها ستساعد فى تقليل درجه الحراره داخل المنزل لأنها ستقلل من سقوط اشاعه الشمس.......
> 
> 
> اخي رامز اعتقد ان السقف فعلا مائل ويتضح ذلك في الصورة الثانية حيث ان ارتفاع الجانب الايمن اقل من ارتفاع الجانب الايسر وبالتالي فان السقف مائل كما ان فتحات الشبابيك في المشروع يمكنها ان تظهر لك وجهة نظري
> :63:


----------



## همسات الليل (18 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله يا بشمهندس بس أنا شيفه أنك بلاش تشتغل منيول وحاول تظهر شغلك كمبيوتر ده حيسعدك جدا وحيخليك تختار خامات المبنى وحتحس بالمبنى أكتر وأبعد خالص عن الزوايا الحاده وبجد بدايه حلوة أنا خريجه جامعه أسكندريه الدراسه ممتازة وخليك متابع الكليه لأنك حتحس بقيمه ألي أخذته لما تتخرج بالتوفيق أنشاء الله


----------



## الأمل موجود (18 مارس 2007)

الى الأمام دوما


----------



## المهندس ضياء (18 مارس 2007)

مشاريع جميله رغم انها بسيطه ولكن نطلب منك المزيد


----------



## archi007 (26 مارس 2007)

ابحث انواع هيكلة العمارة


----------



## rose_arc (10 مايو 2007)

المشاريع جميلة لكن توخى الزوايا الحادة ومشروع المكتبة احلى


----------



## كونان2008 (10 مايو 2007)

انت في اي سنة دراسية 
مشروع الشلية فية مشكلة الزوايا الحادة ايش الفعاليات الموجودة في هذا الركن الحاد
اما المشروع الثاني كويس بس لو كانت موجودة المساقط عشان نفهمه اكتر
والمساقط حق الشالية مش واضحة


----------



## ام المؤمنين (17 مايو 2007)

بدايه طيبه


----------



## البقرى (17 مايو 2007)

مشروع الشاليه كبداية كويس بس حاول فى الشاليهات ان تكون الاسقف بها قباب او فراغات زجاجية
بالنسبة للمكتبة اكثر من رائعة


----------



## desertsway (29 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا اخي لكن لا بد من الاهتمام بالاضهار والتفاصيل


----------



## vrayman (23 أغسطس 2007)

روح نام احسن
انت لسه صغير عايزيين حاجات جامده وشغل كمبيوتر وكده 
يا جماعه لا تقللوا من الموقع 
الموقع ده للناس المحترفيين ومش لا زم نعرض حاجاتنا الاوليه 
نعرض احسن حاجة لينا


----------



## rafter (23 أغسطس 2007)

كبدايه المشروع جميل وربنا يوفقك


----------



## arch_alduribi (23 أغسطس 2007)

_أتمنى لك النجاح والأستمرار في هذا المجال الممتع.... طبعاً مع مزيد من الطلاع...... والتركيز على التفصيل....._


----------



## حسام عبدالله (23 أغسطس 2007)

دائما ابتعد عن الزوايا الحادة لانها تخلق فراغات صعب استخدامها 
بداية طيبة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## rose_arc (26 أغسطس 2007)

عفوا ايها العضو ليس من حقك ان تقيم مشروع شخص تعب فيه بهذا الاستهزاء لا احد حتى كبار المعمارين ليس لديهم مشاريع فيها اخطاء وهذا لايمنع ان يعرض مشروعه واذا لم يعجبك لا تعلق وانتبه لمشاريعك على الاقل هو يمتلك الجرأة الكافية ليعرض اول مشاريعه بالرغم من اخطاؤه (هذا الرد للعضو vrayman)


----------



## حسنيه (26 أغسطس 2007)

بجد شكلك هتبقى شطور مش عموور بس لازم تتفرج على مشاريع كتير علشان تقدر تشكل ويزيد الخيال عندك ربنا يوفقك وتعمل ايلى مقدرناش نعمله


----------



## م بسمة (9 أكتوبر 2007)

جميل وربنا يوفقك


----------



## eng_roro4a (15 أكتوبر 2007)

المشاريع جميله وبدايه جميله ربنا يوفقك


----------



## م حسناء (6 ديسمبر 2007)

جميل جدا انا عوزه اعرف انت استخدمت برنامج ايه


----------



## احمد المصراتى (19 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
موفق يابشمهندس بدايه ممتازه أتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## شيماء سعيد (28 مايو 2008)

مشاريع جيدة ولكن كما سبق ينقصها بعض التفاصيل ولكن بما انها اول مشاريع لك فهذا يعتبر مجهود جدي و فى تقدم باذن الله


----------



## م الحسين (30 مايو 2008)

مشروع جميل والى الامام


----------



## سلوان الكليدار (14 أبريل 2009)

ارى ان المشروع الاول فيه حدة عالية وكاْنك تقيد نفسك بمحددات في حين انك على ساحل البحر, وارى ان مشروعك الثاني (المكتبة)فيه عضوية بالفورم تنفع للمشروع الثاني اكثر..ومع ذلك فانا ارى فيك مشروع مهندس معماري جيد


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أبريل 2009)

*بداية جيدة*
*المشروع الثاني يبين تطور بعد المشروع الأول*​ 

*هناك بعض الملاحظات التي كتبتها سابقا*​ 
*الأظهار المعماري ....هو أهم عامل لحصد الدرجات أنشاء الله.*
*فلا تتردد في وضع مجهود في الأظهار .. بغض النظر عن:*​ 
*الوقت .... فطالب العمارة المسكين مزنوق علي طول وهذا للكل.*
*الجودة ..... المحاولة و التقليد من المشروعات و المجلات حتساعد كثييير...... ومحاولة فهم سبب جودتة .......والتدريب والأطلاع في خارج أوقات المشاريع.*
*أما مراجعة المشاريع مع الدكترة و المعيدين و طلاب في سنة أعلي...... فكثرة المراجعة تطور الفكرة بطريقة أسرع, وربما يتعاطفون المصححين مع تعديلهم للمشروع .*​ 
*وأخيرا كثرة رؤية مشاريع جيدة من تصميم وحلول و كتل و أظهار (حتي لو طبعت العديد منها حول مكتبك أو غرفتك).......... في البداية ممكن نستفيد من غير من حس.*​ 
*ممكن أيضا عرض مشروعك بالمنتدي أثناء تطور المشروع حتي يمكنك من الحصول علي الأراء الجيدة ..... بغض النظر عن الأراء الأخري.*​


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (15 أبريل 2009)

سلام عليكم
مشروع رائع ولكن كما ذكر لك المهندس يجب عليك تفادي الزوايا الحاده 
عمل جميل وفقك الله


----------



## aminaarchitecture (16 أبريل 2009)

الشاليه عجبني كتير
ممكن اعرف شو المادة المستعملة في بناءه


----------



## راشد أول (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع جميل

يعطيك العافية


----------



## البقرى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك اذا كانت هذه البداية فماذا تكون باذن الله عند الاحتراف


----------



## م.بوليانا (28 يناير 2010)

عمل جيد ولكن ننتظر ما هو أفضل.........


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

تصميم جيد واخراج ضعيف


----------



## tarik86 (22 مارس 2010)

Nashf..............


----------



## ملك ملك (19 مارس 2011)

الماكيت مهم جدا لمعرفة نقاط الضعف في الكتلة في مرحلة الدراسة واحسبك تجيد هذا بوضوح --موفق انشاء الله


----------



## iyadcoo (20 مارس 2011)

اذا كان هذا هو اول مشروع لك فان شاء الله تكون المشاريع القادمة بصورة افضل والى الامام


----------

